# Where does Terry rank amongst the guards?



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

C'mon let's talk some basketball.

Where do you think he is in the PG rankings?


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

around top 10-15


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

He was consistent in the finals. I'd say he's around 8-12.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Is it just me or has JET really improved his D because i was really impressed with his D in the playoffs.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Think AJ has had something to do with it?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Ninjatune said:


> Think AJ has had something to do with it?


 Noone said he didn't.


----------



## baller213 (Jun 19, 2006)

off the top of my head, who's better RIGHT NOW...
gilbert arenas
steve nash 
jason kidd
chauncy billups
kirk hinrich
iverson (if he plays pg)
chris paul
baron davis (yes when healthy, he's much better)
tony parker

other than than that, i don't think i'd rather trade him for any teams point guard


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

_Dre_ said:


> Noone said he didn't.


Did I say someone did? 
I was just throwing that out there as a factor that might have played into his improved D.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Ninjatune said:


> Did I say someone did?
> I was just throwing that out there as a factor that might have played into his improved D.


 ...Fair enough.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

_Dre_ said:


> ...Fair enough.


That and the fact that everyone seems to step it up during a contract year......


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> That and the fact that everyone seems to step it up during a contract year......


Who's that in your avatar? She's cute.... :angel: 

Terry can't rank too high because this league is flooded with good guards.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> Who's that in your avatar? She's cute.... :angel:


Female friend..... :banana: 
Just a crop of some pics that I took of her a while back.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Female friend..... :banana:
> Just a crop of some pics that I took of her a while back.


LOL... is she cute or just a good photoshop job then?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

No, she's an eye catcher... Suppose I'm just not boyfriend material. :cheers:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Ninjatune said:


> No, she's an eye catcher... Suppose I'm just not boyfriend material. :cheers:


 Yeah I was wondering about her...I thought she was computer animation though.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

The pic has been photoshopped... hence the look.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> No, she's an eye catcher... Suppose I'm just not boyfriend material. :cheers:


Since you are a photographer, I might check with you. :biggrin: 

What do you think about the Canon Digital Rebel XTi? It's the brand new 10 Mega Pixel DSLR from Canon, and my wife's been drooling all over it. I am thinking about picking one up for her.

From what I have read on the internet, it's a pretty amazing little camera...

Thanks.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Well, I shoot with the Canon EOS 20D, which is a 8.2mp SLR and I absolutely love it. From what I've read about the Xti, it's basically the 20D on 'roids. Hard to go wrong with that. I've been eyeing the EOS 5d, which is a 12.8mp DSLR, but for $3,300, it's just going to have to wait.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> I've been eyeing the EOS 5d, which is a 12.8mp DSLR, *but for $3,300, it's just going to have to wait*.


I bought my digital camara out of a clearance bin at WalMart for $39.95. :clown: 

5mp with MP3, not bad for a beginner. :banana:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Well, I shoot with the Canon EOS 20D, which is a 8.2mp SLR and I absolutely love it. From what I've read about the Xti, it's basically the 20D on 'roids. Hard to go wrong with that. I've been eyeing the EOS 5d, which is a 12.8mp DSLR, but for $3,300, it's just going to have to wait.


LOL...

My wife's the photography freak, and she's been talking about the 20D for a LOOOOOONG time. If you love the 20D, the XTi shouldn't be bad either.

In case you want a 2.7 Mp Nikon D1, let me know. I know there's one for sale.... CHEAP! LOL...

The DSLR's prices drop sooooooo fast these days that it's near IMPOSSIBLE to keep up with the "newest" and "latest."

Thanks. :cheers:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Cameras are like computers. As soon as you get a new one, it becomes obsolete, cause the latest and greatest is always just around the corner.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Cameras are like computers. As soon as you get a new one, it becomes obsolete, cause the latest and greatest is always just around the corner.


That's why we should just be like bray and get a camera with a built-in MP3 player!

:biggrin:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Maybe it can be a phone too so I can stop carrying around so many gadets.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Maybe it can be a phone too so I can stop carrying around so many gadets.


ahem.... stop carrying around your "bragging rights?"

LOL


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Hardly. If it was up to me I'd be happy with my camera and a pocket full of quarters....


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Hardly. If it was up to me I'd be happy with my camera and a pocket full of quarters....


Loose quarters or a nice big roll of it? :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Cameras are like computers. As soon as you get a new one, it becomes obsolete, cause the latest and greatest is always just around the corner.


That makes for great deals on the last productions.


----------

